# How do you know FOR SURE



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you are going to go fishing or not? For me I have about a 30-45 minute drive to any kind of saltwater and I drive an old F-150 that LOVES to drink gas so I'd like to know beforehand if it's going to be super windy or something so I can just get back under my covers. So what do you guys use if anything to determine whether or not you'll get out there and go fish??? Or do you just say F* this, I'm going fishing no matter what!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Multiple marine and land-based weather sources. Also pensacola and destin live beach cams


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Usually just go. I actually like the weather a little on the crappy side. It generally means the barometric pressure is moving so the fish are biting.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I can normally go on Saturdays only so for me it's go or wait another week no matter what the conditions are and that ain't happening haha


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I check noaa or weather underground and try to go on relatively nice days, but yeah I go when I can.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I drop the kayak in any and all chances I get during the week and use the boat when weather allows. But this time of year evenings are the best. Especially the last 45 minutes of light.

To help out I do not really pick a day. I prep everything and when the chance hits I drop everything and go.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

If I want to go i usually will just go. For me it's more about fishing and being outside enjoying God's creation more than filling the fishbox. Either way, if you're fishing inshore by boat or shore, you can usually find a spot to "escape" the wind. Just as mentioned above, there are several apps that give you a pretty good indication of what the conditions are. I usually check which direction the wind is blowing (weather channel will tell you this). If we've got a south wind, i just fish on the south end of the sound or bay, North wind-fish north waters of the inter coastal...You need to find a few favorite spots so you have somewhere to go no matter what the wind is doing. Google earth can be really helpful finding new grassbeds to try out:thumbsup: Fishing offshore is a whole different ballgame. I plan these out usually about a week in advance and monitor the weather throughout the week.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know where your'e fishing but here's most of the sites I stare at the night before I fish C-Bay. I also have a 30 min+ drive and dragging a boat behind the truck.

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Niceville+FL+USFL0344 Real time wind #s

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/noaatidepredictions/viewDailyPredictions.jsp?Stationid=8729501 Tide info for that area

http://www.sailflow.com/ Wind guesstamation

Always a tough decision during a east/west wind how bad I want to fish, not too many places to fish in the lee side much less the run to get there.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Swellinfo.com and good old weather channel app where I just look at the hourly. It has wind by the hour although its not quite at percision level.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

kyle_dj82 said:


> If you are going to go fishing or not? For me I have about a 30-45 minute drive to any kind of saltwater and I drive an old F-150 that LOVES to drink gas so I'd like to know beforehand if it's going to be super windy or something so I can just get back under my covers. So what do you guys use if anything to determine whether or not you'll get out there and go fish??? Or do you just say F* this, I'm going fishing no matter what!



I just roll...

NJD


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

NOAA is about the best for me but nothing is for sure. I even have a meteorologist friend on call haha but never a sure thing.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i really don't care what its like. there's multiple places to go and i'll cast and run baits in any wind/swell and the fish really don't seem to care. 

actually, the inshore fish seem to like a good swell.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

I use this app called WindAlert gives hour by hour wind and gust and gives wave height and frequency and u can look at different cities or areas


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks to everyone who posted apps or websites. This forum has been a great source of info in my short time here in Pensacola.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

if you have a smart phone there is a great app called wind alert(oops just saw someone already posted this one, so i second wind alert)that shows all the current windspeeds

and there is also an app called best fishing that has the moon phases and best feeding times daily

and weatherunderground for sea conditions if im going outside the pass


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks to everybody who replied for your time and your apps and everything. that's really helpful because with the weather getting as cold it is I want to plan a little bit better so I'm just not out there freezing my family jewels in not catching any fish.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

The intellicast app for the iPad is pretty awesome. There is a layer you can turn on called "wind stream" and it's like radar but for wind. Best thing is that it's overlaid onto a map so you can really see which shorelines are going to be blown out.

That's the best thing about our area...there's always somewhere to go.


----------

